# Raintree Vacation Club Letter- advising account status



## rlblack (Jul 9, 2012)

We just received a letter from Raintree, advising that we are "seriously in arrears"  and then promoting thier new and wonderful "special conversion" offer.

We are current in our in our fees, and a payment is not due and payable for 5 months.  I really don't have an objection to getting correspondence about a new special good deal- but... I do object getting correspondence from the company stating as fact, inaccurate accounting.

This is the second time in less than 3 months that we have received correspondence re our fees that were inaccurate.  Any other members having the same problem?

  I have written the company- and expect to get the same old song- we are sorry we made an mistake.  It appears that some upper management changes are in order, not that as members we can do any thing about it but write letters. 

Any one have any productive suggestions?   RLBlack


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 10, 2012)

Raintree is one of more ineptly managed mini-systems out there.  The only real options are to live with it or vote with your feet and get out.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 14, 2012)

*Account correct*

My account is accurate when I checked. I agree the management people are not the sharpest knives in the drawer. 

I did take advantage of the conversion to Raintree 7 since I had no hope of exiting from the Club Regina membership expiring in 2046. If I play it right I will be out in four years instead of 34.  

Between that and getting more resorts, I figured it was a lesser of two evils choice. 

Cheers


----------

